# Percent of PE Civil and Mechanical Engineers in the US



## Engineer_562 (Jan 3, 2022)

Dear all,
Happy new year to all! 
As we all know that there are more PE licensed Civil Engineers (and Structural Engineers) than PE Mechanical Engineers. Can you help me find the statistics from a reputable source that shows the percent of Civil Engineers and Mechanical Engineers that are PE licensed in the US and California especially? What is a trustworthy web site that have these statistics?


----------



## lasagna pe (Jan 4, 2022)

Engineer_562 said:


> and California especially


This information is readily available on the board website.


----------



## simon mugo (May 7, 2022)

When you do a proper search on the board website, you will find this information readily available


----------



## Stewie (May 7, 2022)

simon mugo said:


> When you do a proper search on the board website, you will find this information readily available


where?


----------

